# Ford 860



## Wisconsin Mike (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello all. I’m new to this forum and to tractors. I acquired a Ford 860 tractor and a Massey Ferguson TO-20 that have been sitting for 2-3 years. I’m checking everything over and learning as I go to figure out how these tractor functions. I attempted to move the shifter on the Ford 860 and it does not move at all, regardless if I have the clutch pushed in. The TO20 moves freely. 

My question is, is this normal for the 860 to not move at all when it is not running? My fear is the tractor is in gear and I may have an issue if/when I start it up. I’m aware how the transmission works in the “H” pattern on end, but the shifter doesn’t not move in any direction. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks! 

Wisconsin Mike


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Mike, welcome to the tractor forum.

The Ford 860 has a weird 5-speed transmission. The shift lever has an upper, middle, and lower position each with two gears to select left or right. You probably need an operators manual for guidance. Below is a layman's description of how it works:

Up position (on shift lever) All the way up. PULL left = Reverse. PUSH right = 3rd gear.

Middle position (on shift lever) Half way down. PULL left = 1st gear. PUSH right= 2nd gear.

Lower position (on shift lever) All the way down. PULL left = 5th gear. PUSH right = 4th gear


----------



## Wisconsin Mike (Jul 20, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Howdy Mike, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The Ford 860 has a weird 5-speed transmission. The shift lever has an upper, middle, and lower position each with two gears to select left or right. You probably need an operators manual for guidance. Below is a layman's description of how it works:
> 
> ...


thanks Harry! I hoping to learn a ton on this forum!

Do you know if the shifter should be able to move when the tractor is off? My concern is that it is in gear where I’m unable to get it in neutral once running.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You have been trying to shift it in an "H" pattern. That won't work. Go sit on your 860 and see if the shift lever is free to move up and down. Then try to shift gears left and right as described above. When the shift lever is free to move up and down, you are in neutral.


----------



## Wisconsin Mike (Jul 20, 2020)

I read some forums on the vertical being free up and done (neutral). The shifter does not budge at all. Up, down, or any other direction. You can imagine my concern if it’s in gear and starts, or doesn’t start because it’s in gear ha!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, you can't start it till you get this shift issue sorted out. It is very possible your clutch is stuck from sitting for a long period of time. Is your tractor sitting on a slope whereby it might be putting pressure on a transmission gear (assuming it is in gear)?


----------



## Wisconsin Mike (Jul 20, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Well, you can't start it till you get this shift issue sorted out. It is very possible your clutch is stuck from sitting for a long period of time. Is your tractor sitting on a slope whereby it might be putting pressure on a transmission gear (assuming it is in gear)?



My thoughts as well. It is not on a slope, however, there is a bucket on the front and a brush cutter on the back attached. That may be adding to the potential “pressure” if they were rested after they were parked.

If I knew, without a doubt, they were supposed to move when the tractor is off, then I know it’s wrong. I’d hate to mess with something and come to find out it was right all along. Haha


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The shift lever should move when the tractor is not running, unless the clutch is stuck or the transmission is in a bind for some reason. You could disconnect the PTO shaft to the brush cutter, and jack up one of the rear wheels off the ground to see if it will shift. Rock the elevated rear wheel to see if you can get some movement.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Suggest the first thing you do is obtain the three manuals that go with your tractor; shop repair manual, parts manual and operators manual. In my experience (far greater with heavy eq. than with tractors) the parts manuals will be appreciated even more than the service/repair manual. The reason I say this is because often so many repair manuals will make a statement similar to "remove the attached lever..." and either no photos are shown or the photos are not sharp and crisp leaving you to guess exactly what is to be done to accomplish the task. The parts manual in almost all cases will give you an exploded view showing how each part goes together. Once you understand how something goes together it is usually quite easy to disassemble/assemble components. Books are expensive and hopefully your situation is better than mine. Today I just received the parts manual for the Ford 5000 that has been sitting since it was given to me several years ago. It is sitting in the shop now to begin a restoration project. We have several pieces of equipment on our ranch/farm here in Southwest Florida and though we do not have all of the manuals for every piece of equipment we do have them for both skid steers (1845c and Lx485), (TD7 Dozer, Galion 503L grader, 3 Ford tractors (3610, 4610 and 5000) plus many attachments from a JD Pro 900 backhoe that is mounted on a skid steer to lots of three point hitch implements, Gannon box W/Hyd. scarifiers, grading imp., disc, bull blade, clod pulverizer, Sm dump trailer for use behind the tractors. Hope your time spent on your stuff will bring you as much joy as I have received during my life time. John Mitchell


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh! So sorry got distracted. What I intended to say was Just pull the kill knob out and then bump the starter to see if it is in neutral. John Mitchell


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

the key of knowledge said:


> Oh! So sorry got distracted. What I intended to say was Just pull the kill knob out and then bump the starter to see if it is in neutral. John Mitchell


No kill knob on a pre 1965 Ford.
Mike WI, Get a jack and lift one rear tire off the ground. That should release any pressure against the gears in the transmission and allow you to shift it.
Then pull the coil wire out of the top of the coil and try bumping it over with the starter.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

That makes sense to me.


----------

